# how to remove "alecks" an AUTORUN.H WORM



## -joms- (May 4, 2008)

my friend has no internet access. she is using an AVG free AV and constantly updates the AV buy downloading the offline installers.

recently, her computer got infected by an "alecks" an* AUTORUN.H WORM* virus that restricts access to her Local Drives.

i tried to run the AV but its no use, i ended up reformatting the HDD then again, her PC got infected..

:sigh: what should i do??? :sigh:


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Try it in safe mode


----------



## -joms- (May 4, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Did it work?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

If the machine has no internet access, then an infection is possibly being introduced to the machine via removable media such as USB drive. This means the USB drive, and the machine which that USB drive originally came from are both infected.

Does this sound like a plausible scenario for your friend's machine?


----------

